# Toronto is fucking shit for black guys



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

If you're sub lightskin esp. Some of my best lightskins did shit, all my darkskin "slayers" barely do better than me and get the same shit quality. Idk where this myth that blacks do amazing here when they fucking dont


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Oct 17, 2022)

Can't relate 💀


----------



## Piratecel (Oct 17, 2022)

Bluepillers try to say Canada is easy for ethnics when we gotta work 3 times harder than whites to achieve the same fucking results.


----------



## 190cm90kg (Oct 17, 2022)

bbc theory is just low inhib and status theory. at least lightskins can look decent


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> Can't relate 💀


Broderick hunter gets shit tier women here. If youre dark youre relating


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

Piratecel said:


> Bluepillers try to say Canada is easy for ethnics when we gotta work 3 times harder than whites to achieve the same fucking results.


Its the city. Toronto specifically is just ass


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

190cm90kg said:


> bbc theory is just low inhib and status theory. at least lightskins can look decent


Dude a darkskin can have a lightskin pheno and get taxed the fuck out of for having nigger hair and shit coloring.


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Broderick hunter gets shit tier women here. If youre dark youre relating


True, I'm more of a hazelnut east african guy and I could understand why dark sub suharan types aren't getting much pussy.


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 17, 2022)

DR, Colombia and Brazil
you're welcome


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Oct 17, 2022)

Piratecel said:


> Bluepillers try to say Canada is easy for ethnics when we gotta work 3 times harder than whites to achieve the same fucking results.


That's if your darker skinned dough


----------



## Yliaster (Oct 17, 2022)

its probably because the asians/indians are monopolizing all of the women,at least based on what 
@Biggdink says


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> True, I'm more of a hazelnut east african guy and I could understand why dark sub suharan types aren't getting much pussy.


Youre not getting shit either faggot even this guy wasnt doing very well. Your shit scraps of becky dont mean shit. Even austin Dunham wasnt clearing it with hot girls.
Stupid ass larpers








Mind you he DOES kill it in certain canadian cities


----------



## Iasacrko (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> If you're sub lightskin esp. Some of my best lightskins did shit, all my darkskin "slayers" barely do better than me and get the same shit quality. Idk where this myth that blacks do amazing here when they fucking dont


Nigeria is fucking shit for white guys


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

Iasacrko said:


> Nigeria is fucking shit for white guys


Sureeee


----------



## John124 (Oct 17, 2022)

It's not a racepill, Toronto just has a uniquely shit dating culture


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Youre not getting shit either faggot even this guy wasnt doing very well. Your shit scraps of becky dont mean shit. Even austin Dunham wasnt clearing it with hot girls.
> Stupid ass larpers
> View attachment 1913717
> View attachment 1913720
> ...


The highest I've smashed would be a few htbs but a nigga like you is constantly obsessing over stacy. Like good damn bro! Can't you just be contempt with your life instead of projecting your jealousy on this God awful site


----------



## thereallegend (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Its the city. Toronto specifically is just ass


I don't see how the rest of Canada would be easier.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> I don't see how the rest of Canada would be easier.


It just is, which makes no sense. Like sudbury is a billion times easier for some reason or like Vancouver. You just don't know man


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> The highest I've smashed would be a few htbs but a nigga like you is constantly obsessing over stacy. Like good damn bro! Can't you just be contempt with your life instead of projecting your jealousy on this God awful site


Smashing a few 5.5/10s means nothing. My chadfishes and i can do the same, the problem is comparing it to hockey chads who are the true slayers by 100 fold. I project nothing, youre in denial about the truth


----------



## datboijj (Oct 17, 2022)

Piratecel said:


> Bluepillers try to say Canada is easy for ethnics when we gotta work 3 times harder than whites to achieve the same fucking results.


Why yall niggas aint checking @Biggdink and all these other niggas then
making me feel like im in the matrix


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 17, 2022)

John124 said:


> It's not a racepill, Toronto just has a uniquely shit dating culture


Lifefuel if true bcz I hottest girl I have hooked up with was from Toronto and always match with Toronto girls visiting my city (including one who is semi famous) 

But I doubt it’s harder


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Smashing a few 5.5/10s means nothing. My chadfishes and i can do the same, the problem is comparing it to hockey chads who are the true slayers by 100 fold. I project nothing, youre in denial about the truth


Your totally lost bro, maybe actually grow the hell up and be contempt, instead of obsessing over chads on this forum.


----------



## Piratecel (Oct 17, 2022)

datboijj said:


> Why yall niggas aint checking @Biggdink and all these other niggas then
> making me feel like im in the matrix


I already checked him but he still trying to canadapill this forum


----------



## SunniMogger (Oct 17, 2022)

Show results nigga why do people make there's but never post results


----------



## thereallegend (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> It just is, which makes no sense. Like sudbury is a billion times easier for some reason or like Vancouver. You just don't know man


I actually don't. Whenever I drove around Canada, it's literally wilderness outside the cities


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> If you're sub lightskin esp. Some of my best lightskins did shit, all my darkskin "slayers" barely do better than me and get the same shit quality. Idk where this myth that blacks do amazing here when they fucking dont


 Someone else did a black chad experiment and it was normal dark color, did x2 better then white chad. This was in Vancouver though.


----------



## datboijj (Oct 17, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> I actually don't. Whenever I drove around Canada, it's literally wilderness outside the cities


we are the second biggest country in the world in terms of land
but very small population


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 17, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> I don't see how the rest of Canada would be easier.


Apparently Vancouver is great for losers. Friend who lives their says he says many chicks that are. cute with losers and ugly men. And again with OLD its like anywhere, Eurocentric beauty standards if in a diverse place. 

Exotic halo Is their more so if your a turbo minority like Finland or Iceland. BBC or Arab or Indian Chad would get a substantial exotic boost.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Lifefuel if true bcz I hottest girl I have hooked up with was from Toronto and always match with Toronto girls visiting my city (including one who is semi famous)
> 
> But I doubt it’s harder


REMINDER THIS GUY IS WHITE CHADLITE


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 17, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Apparently Vancouver is great for losers. Friend who lives their says he says many chicks that are. cute with losers and ugly men. And again with OLD its like anywhere, Eurocentric beauty standards if in a diverse place.
> 
> Exotic halo Is their more so if your a turbo minority like Finland or Iceland. BBC or Arab or Indian Chad would get a substantial exotic boost.


Yuh Vancouver girls are just hippy potheads so easier and jump from one dick to another so more guys get to slay


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

SunniMogger said:


> Show results nigga why do people make there's but never post results


I made one with broderick last year and he probably does worse now


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 17, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Apparently Vancouver is great for losers. Friend who lives their says he says many chicks that are. cute with losers and ugly men. And again with OLD its like anywhere, Eurocentric beauty standards if in a diverse place.
> 
> Exotic halo Is their more so if your a turbo minority like Finland or Iceland. BBC or Arab or Indian Chad would get a substantial exotic boost.


Aren't there a lot of Asians in BC and Vancouver in general?


----------



## SunniMogger (Oct 17, 2022)

Have you ever ran streege return 


Blackgymmax said:


> I made one with broderick last year and he probably does worse now


----------



## Octillionaire (Oct 17, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> Can't relate 💀


Are native girls easy?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

SunniMogger said:


> Have you ever ran streege return


Why would i


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 17, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> Aren't there a lot of Asians in BC and Vancouver in general?


Vancouver, apparently are great for low inhibition subhumans. Someone posted a video of a 5ft 4 fat BBC getting a cute hapa foid. Blacks do well in some parts of Canada much more then the united states of racism. 

Yes but their are going to be exception to the rule. Roosh V mentioned how Toronto Is a terrible city for men.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Youre not getting shit either faggot even this guy wasnt doing very well. Your shit scraps of becky dont mean shit. Even austin Dunham wasnt clearing it with hot girls.
> Stupid ass larpers
> View attachment 1913717
> View attachment 1913720
> ...


Interesting as I thought he could profit off exotic halo as Canada in general low black population. I guess you have to experiment different cities and identify where the best ones are. 

And as always I'll say that OLD in general is a shit show and a scam for men. Inb4 " but chad fucks hot girls on tender". Just be top 0.5% bro . JFL . In person mogs OLD always.


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 17, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Blacks do well in some parts of Canada much more then the united states of racism


Blacks do well in the South U.S. A friend of mine is an oofy doofy black dude with a blonde MTB wife. He had kids with her. 

Niggas here are also low inhib af and can get laid with sheboons pretty easily so they're definitely not incel unless they look like Urkel or some shit LOL.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> Blacks do well in the South U.S. A friend of mine is an oofy doofy black dude with a blonde MTB wife. He had kids with her.
> 
> Niggas here are also low inhib af and can get laid with sheboons pretty easily so they're definitely not incel unless they look like Urkel or some shit LOL.


Having a girl indicates absolutely nothing


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Oct 17, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> Are native girls easy?


Yep they like white boys and bbc


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 17, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> Blacks do well in the South U.S. A friend of mine is an oofy doofy black dude with a blonde MTB wife. He had kids with her.
> 
> Niggas here are also low inhib af and can get laid with sheboons pretty easily so they're definitely not incel unless they look like Urkel or some shit LOL.


Interesting. I guess america ain't that bad. I just compare it to europe and its a whole different reality. But again its the same for any non white chad. 

Sometimes I wonder about the true black male smv in America cause I hear conflicting stuff. I have made friends with blacks and after a while they confide in me how they hate being black and lament about how their lighter skinned black friends are getting much more success.

Others have said that its meh. Some girls seem into it , others don't care. 




Online, I feel Exotic halo is a game changer. BBC gonna mog in germany which has very little non whites, or Finland, or norway. Maybe Sweden though now the risk of falio runs due to idiot migrants fucking everything up , but mainly for Arabs.

But exotic halo isn't even needed always. Vancouver Canada is a good example. Seattle is a good example ( probably most non white friendly city in america tbh , some Mexican dude here got quite good results in seattle and did not look white hispanic ). 

I know some experiments got great results in Netherlands and Frances, both with noticeable black populations in the cities. No exotic halo their.


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Having a girl indicates absolutely nothing


Bro. Blacks are slayers here in the South. A literal nigga got crowned homecoming king when I were in HS . There aren't a whole lot of 6'2" white zoomers to go around in my location. It's pretty mixed here where I'm at, we got feather Indians, beaners, niggas, and cumskins.


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 17, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Interesting. I guess america ain't that bad. I just compare it to europe and its a whole different reality. But again its the same for any non white chad.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder about the true black male smv in America cause I hear conflicting stuff. I have made friends with blacks and after a while they confide in me how they hate being black and lament about how their lighter skinned black friends are getting much more success.


Black SMV is heavily dependent on location. America is a big ass country. A dark skin nigga wouldn't do as well in, say, Montana/North Dakota, which are states whose population is predominantly white. Now, take somewhere like Fulton County, Georgia, Atlanta, niggas would do a whole lot better. Sure, they won't get their "dream blonde Stacy" but they can slay MTB/HTB lightskin black chicks and sheboons .

You can't be incel in America if you're

1) Black
2)White

He's single now but even this 5'3" negro managed to get a girlfriend :


----------



## lateriser (Oct 17, 2022)

How's it for curries? Might go there for uni.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 17, 2022)

Why do you base everything off tinder experiments jfl


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 17, 2022)

All in all, whitey still rules in 2022 across the board. White women would rather have sex with a sub 5 white incel than a LTN/MTN ethnic


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 17, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Why do you base everything off tinder experiments jfl


Black guys slay hard irl but this video describes op




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kylo (Oct 17, 2022)

It’s over if you’re sub lightskin black, or sub Afro Latino pheno


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> Black SMV is heavily dependent on location. America is a big ass country. A dark skin nigga wouldn't do as well in, say, Montana/North Dakota, which are states whose population is predominantly white. Now, take somewhere like Fulton County, Georgia, Atlanta, niggas would do a whole lot better. Sure, they won't get their "dream blonde Stacy" but they can slay MTB/HTB lightskin black chicks and sheboons .
> 
> You can't be incel in America if you're
> 
> ...



Kent was bullied and beaten down his entire life and struggled hard to get that landwhale after thousands of rejections. You really think hes an example of a black winner.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Why do you base everything off tinder experiments jfl


Idk about slaying irl. One of my irls talks about how white girls are so easy. Never seen a single white girl lay an eye on him, approach him etc. Tall dark normie. His slays are actually moderarely overweight black girls lol


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Kent was bullied and beaten down his entire life and struggled hard to get that landwhale after thousands of rejections


He's one of countless examples, and being 5'3", he did better than most people. You really think a curry/ricecel at that height would manage to get a girlfriend. Every black TFL'er has managed to get laid/get a girlfriend. My first hand experience living in the South from 2009-now confirms my beliefs. Black SMV is strong here.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> He's one of countless examples, and being 5'3", he did better than most people. You really think a curry/ricecel at that height would manage to get a girlfriend. Every black TFL'er has managed to get laid/get a girlfriend. My first hand experience living in the South from 2009-now confirms my beliefs. Black SMV is strong here.


He didnt do better than most people. He was rejected for years on end and was losing his mind from so much rejection lol.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Idk about slaying irl


Tinder experiments are a meme. Girls will be chad only on tinder but fuck softmaxxed normies.


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> He didnt do better than most people. He was rejected for years on end and was losing his mind from so much rejection lol.


He faced a bunch of rejections due to his death tier height, but ended up losing his virginity. I'm 5'11" and still a virgin at 27, this guy is 5'3" and managed to lose his virginity, just like JamiltheKing and other black TFL'ers.

Face it, blacks have a huge halo in America due to sports/hip hop industry and just being low inhib af.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> He faced a bunch of rejections due to his death tier height, but ended up losing his virginity. I'm 5'11" and still a virgin at 27, this guy is 5'3" and managed to lose his virginity, just like JamiltheKing and other black TFL'ers


You need to approach 1000 times brah


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Tinder experiments are a meme. Girls will be chad only on tinder but fuck softmaxxed normies.


Doesnt apply to blacks. Its from lack of chads. Even on dating apps theyll sleep with a normie or date given hes like white or something but he won't get that high sex appeal response. It just doesn't work if you're not white


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 17, 2022)

Kylo said:


> It’s over if you’re sub lightskin black, or sub Afro Latino pheno


Is afro latino pheno austin dunham?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> It just doesn't work if you're not white


So what’s your solution


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 17, 2022)

Idk I do well irl and insanely well online. I have even tried tinder as well and got decent results and im in a really small town.

Just depends how NT you look and what is your phenotype tbh.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> So what’s your solution


Get white


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> Is afro latino pheno austin dunham?


Yes


----------



## Kylo (Oct 17, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> Is afro latino pheno austin dunham?


Yes but not quite…

I’ve run the Tinder experiments and I independently come to the same conclusion as Blackgymmaxx…

as a Black man to do well on tinder You have to be at least Brownskin or As Afro latino looking as possible













These 3 consistently get 70-80 the first day on stock tinder.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

Kylo said:


> Yes but not quite…
> 
> I’ve run the Tinder experiments and I independently come to the same conclusion as Blackgymmaxx…
> 
> ...


I checked his ratios, theyre less bantu nigger and closee to causasian


----------



## Kylo (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> I checked his ratios, theyre less bantu nigger and closee to causasian


He looks more afro latino without the beard.. bearded Austin you know he’s a nigga


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 17, 2022)

Kylo said:


> He looks more afro latino without the beard.. bearded Austin you know he’s a nigga


I know, afro latinos are have more caucasian ratios


----------



## Kylo (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> I know, afro latinos are have more caucasian ratios


Life fuel for Afro Latino Mulattos like me… here’s hoping for Sub Saharan African SMV to get better

I hold something happened between that small period of the whole George Floyd thing… Black guys were the wave for a min and they were drowning in liberal poon


----------



## ChiraqJihad (Oct 17, 2022)

u look like a chadlite fuck off


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 17, 2022)

@isis_Bleach you should throw up on your mother's face instead soyo, if you dont understand how powerful geomaxxing is


----------



## ChiraqJihad (Oct 17, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> He faced a bunch of rejections due to his death tier height, but ended up losing his virginity. I'm 5'11" and still a virgin at 27, this guy is 5'3" and managed to lose his virginity, just like JamiltheKing and other black TFL'ers.
> 
> Face it, blacks have a huge halo in America due to sports/hip hop industry and just being low inhib af.


i tihnk ur right but i think kent only got a gf because he became a meme


----------



## GetShrekt (Oct 17, 2022)

Crying


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 18, 2022)

Kylo said:


> Yes but not quite…
> 
> I’ve run the Tinder experiments and I independently come to the same conclusion as Blackgymmaxx…
> 
> ...


yeah but they have tyrone(lite?) faces and are sex appeal maxxed.......


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 18, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> yeah but they have tyrone(lite?) faces and are sex appeal maxxed.......


Yes. The cap is just coloring. If its a normal black he will get near nothing


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 18, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> I'm 5'11" and still a virgin at 27


you look like a serial killer if thats you in the pfp ,so thats prob why they reject you hombre


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 18, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> you look like a serial killer if thats you in the pfp ,so thats prob why they reject you hombre


Richard Ramirez got laid, I’m just ugly


----------



## Mogpogs (Oct 18, 2022)

Over


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 18, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> He's one of countless examples, and being 5'3", he did better than most people. You really think a curry/ricecel at that height would manage to get a girlfriend. Every black TFL'er has managed to get laid/get a girlfriend. My first hand experience living in the South from 2009-now confirms my beliefs. Black SMV is strong here.


Blacks are always crying wanting to be the victim even when they have an easier time than ethnics with women then they change it to “OH WELL WE STILL DONT HAVE WHITE SMV SO WOE IS ME WOE IS US LOOK ETHNICS WE IN THE SAME SHOES AS YOU” when every black incel as you even pointed out always ascends with a normie chick JFL 🤣 but niggers get off on acting like victims I’m sure @Blackgymmax thrives of being a victim


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 18, 2022)

As a fellow black from TO I agree - you NEED to be statusmaxxed here. People here tend to be anti-social weirdos (White anglo liberal culture not helped by the fact we had the longest lockdowns in the world) so good luck cold approaching.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 18, 2022)

lateriser said:


> How's it for curries? Might go there for uni.


A top tier Arab or Latina or hispanic can have more general appeal , but it wont be as extreme and its more discrimination against Lower tier, while some lower tier manlet bbc could see more success if their jacked but still 5 4. 

I went to Germany and saw a fat curry with a cute big tit girlfriend, a short hispanic guy with a cute German girlfriend, and a manlet black with a German girlfriend. NT maxxing Is the rule of law. And the indian guy was not to dark or too light, like your average Mexican skin tone. Mexican and black were def manlets, 5ft 4-5ft 5 , indian was 5ft 7-5ft 8 probably.


----------



## Mogpogs (Oct 18, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> He faced a bunch of rejections due to his death tier height, but ended up losing his virginity. I'm 5'11" and still a virgin at 27, this guy is 5'3" and managed to lose his virginity, just like JamiltheKing and other black TFL'ers.
> 
> Face it, blacks have a huge halo in America due to sports/hip hop industry and just being low inhib af.


I thought you had a gf?


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 18, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Blacks are always crying wanting to be the victim even when they have an easier time than ethnics with women then they change it to “OH WELL WE STILL DONT HAVE WHITE SMV SO WOE IS ME WOE IS US LOOK ETHNICS WE IN THE SAME SHOES AS YOU” when every black incel as you even pointed out always ascends with a normie chick JFL 🤣 but niggers get off on acting like victims I’m sure @Blackgymmax thrives of being a victim


If you compare to white pretty boy it will always be lower unless you exotic max in the right country. Black chad beat white chad in Canada, user tested amnesia vs black model. 

Not to mention again conversion rate is what matters. If you get less matches, less women into you in general, chances are the noes that do stay are probably into you more , leading to a higher bang rate.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 18, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Doesnt apply to blacks. Its from lack of chads. Even on dating apps theyll sleep with a normie or date given hes like white or something but he won't get that high sex appeal response. It just doesn't work if you're not white


That's in america mainly. Try France, Netherlands , and for exotic game try germany, norway, Finland, Poland. Dating apps might work their. 

But yes in general for non whites online= pointless in america.


----------



## fogdart (Oct 18, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Idk about slaying irl. One of my irls talks about how white girls are so easy. Never seen a single white girl lay an eye on him, approach him etc. Tall dark normie. His slays are actually moderarely overweight black girls lol


Lol Niggas slay white landwhales in darkness and start talking about "white girls are easy". I've seen a lot of ugly niggas say that stuff when they are barely slaying anything. I agree that white girls are more sexually liberated but the good looking ones only fuck a certain caliber of niggas.


----------



## fogdart (Oct 18, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Broderick hunter gets shit tier women here. If youre dark youre relating





Blackgymmax said:


> Youre not getting shit either faggot even this guy wasnt doing very well. Your shit scraps of becky dont mean shit. Even austin Dunham wasnt clearing it with hot girls.
> Stupid ass larpers
> View attachment 1913717
> View attachment 1913720
> ...


All this sounds like lifefuel to me. Phenopill almost destroyed me tbh, if myself, Austin dunham and broderick hunter are capped at the same quality of women on Tinder in toronto that's giga lifefuel tbh

@whiteissuperior @justgetacutbro thoughts?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 18, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> That's in america mainly. Try France, Netherlands , and for exotic game try germany, norway, Finland, Poland. Dating apps might work their.
> 
> But yes in general for non whites online= pointless in america.


This shit is NOT REAL. the difference is that women look better in general in those areas so youre still getting mtb equivalents. Its like when black girls do this stuff and think all the gigachads are going for them when its actually just that normies look better there.


----------



## justgetacutbro (Oct 18, 2022)

fogdart said:


> All this sounds like lifefuel to me. Phenopill almost destroyed me tbh, if myself, Austin dunham and broderick hunter are capped at the same quality of women on Tinder in toronto that's giga lifefuel tbh
> 
> @whiteissuperior @justgetacutbro thoughts?


Lol for every other ethnicity smh, being that a whole race of men are written off due to race, that’s just more fems for the non darks, which leaves us legit competing with 6 PSLer darkskins just for some scampy MTB poon. Brutal, but tell me why u would think it’s lifefuel though, I’m curious to know.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 18, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> If you compare to white pretty boy it will always be lower unless you exotic max in the right country. Black chad beat white chad in Canada, user tested amnesia vs black model.
> 
> Not to mention again conversion rate is what matters. If you get less matches, less women into you in general, chances are the noes that do stay are probably into you more , leading to a higher bang rate.


It depends on the city dude.


PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Blacks are always crying wanting to be the victim even when they have an easier time than ethnics with women then they change it to “OH WELL WE STILL DONT HAVE WHITE SMV SO WOE IS ME WOE IS US LOOK ETHNICS WE IN THE SAME SHOES AS YOU” when every black incel as you even pointed out always ascends with a normie chick JFL 🤣 but niggers get off on acting like victims I’m sure @Blackgymmax thrives of being a victim


Im not a victim. Youre always saying dumb shit like this for no reason. And youre really stupid when you drop the "atleast x got A SINGLE GF" line when that means absolutely nothing. You think guys like kent landing a gf after thousands of rejections is some sort of W? Youre actually stupid. This is like going to a starving kid in africa and telling him to stop complaining about being hungry when his friend had a fucking apple. Ive never blocked anyone before, but youre retarded 60 IQ takes are really annoying. You wouldnt even be able to get @ManletBlackcel a normie gf and you know it, retard


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 18, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> This shit is NOT REAL. the difference is that women look better in general in those areas so youre still getting mtb equivalents. Its like when black girls do this stuff and think all the gigachads are going for them when its actually just that normies look better there.


I still think its a combo of both. Your right in the aspect that the obesity rates for the core demographic of 18-25 are like 50-66% less then the United States of fat fucks, but a MTB is still cute their cause their not a fat fuck.

But like I said someone used a very dark black male model in Amsterdam, had a very high match rate. That's what is the key thing when swiping , it adjusts for everything. 

But since their less fatties, a cute foid doesn't have as much ego so they are more easily impressed.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 18, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> If you compare to white pretty boy it will always be lower unless you exotic max in the right country. Black chad beat white chad in Canada, user tested amnesia vs black model.
> 
> Not to mention again conversion rate is what matters. If you get less matches, less women into you in general, chances are the noes that do stay are probably into you more , leading to a higher bang rate.


Vancouver is a lot better apparently and where the experiments were done, but Toronto is a well known anti male hellhole.

Rosh v famous pick up artist documented this in 2015, I imagine its much worse now.

I would like to see Quebec , Winnipeg,Regina, Edmorton, Halifax experiments.









15 Reasons Why Toronto Is The Worst City In North America For Men – Return Of Kings






www.returnofkings.com


----------



## Arborist (Oct 18, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Why do you base everything off tinder experiments jfl


he can't leave the basement of his third world ghetto without getting robbed due to chronic exudation of prime victim energy.


----------



## justgetacutbro (Oct 18, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> The highest I've smashed would be a few htbs but a nigga like you is constantly obsessing over stacy. Like good damn bro! Can't you just be contempt with your life instead of projecting your jealousy on this God awful site


Lol bro u don’t understand the struggle my boy, bc I was darkskin I remember being called butt ugly when in reality I was a 5/6 in looks but with a crappy pheno, while dudes that I know who would be rated LTN On here would be slaying above their looksmatch and good quality too because of their SKIN color and height


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 18, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> I still think its a combo of both. Your right in the aspect that the obesity rates for the core demographic of 18-25 are like 50-66% less then the United States of fat fucks, but a MTB is still cute their cause their not a fat fuck.
> 
> But like I said someone used a very dark black male model in Amsterdam, had a very high match rate. That's what is the key thing when swiping , it adjusts for everything.
> 
> But since their less fatties, a cute foid doesn't have as much ego so they are more easily impressed.


Bro stop this i was there. He used boosts to hit 83 likes in an hour LOL. theres white dudes on here who get even more in such areas using boosts. Dont compare america to places like amsterdam


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Oct 18, 2022)

justgetacutbro said:


> Lol bro u don’t understand the struggle my boy, bc I was darkskin I remember being called butt ugly when in reality I was a 5/6 in looks but with a crappy pheno, while dudes that I know who would be rated LTN On here would be slaying above their looksmatch and good quality too because of their SKIN color and height


Tough


----------



## fogdart (Oct 18, 2022)

justgetacutbro said:


> Lol for every other ethnicity smh, being that a whole race of men are written off due to race, that’s just more fems for the non darks, which leaves us legit competing with 6 PSLer darkskins just for some scampy MTB poon. Brutal, but tell me why u would think it’s lifefuel though, I’m curious to know.


Why should dudes like Austin Dunham or any brown skin pretty boy outslay me just because they have a lighter skin than me? I'd rather we all have the same SMV than they outslay me just because of their skin tone, like it happens in America. I'd be more satisfied knowing that stacylites and above are for whites and light eyed mulattos only than knowing that someone with the same PSL as me who's just brown skin does way better than me. you get my point? Yesterday I watched one of Austin's videos where he mentioned that he attracts a lot of landwhales tbh I felt so relieved to hear that I wasn't alone in this lol


----------



## Thomas DOM (Oct 18, 2022)

Atleast you make 10 times more than our communist salaries in sweden , OP

North America (Canada and US) people are very rich.

//Thomas DOM


----------



## justgetacutbro (Oct 18, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> Tough


Based


----------



## justgetacutbro (Oct 18, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Why should dudes like Austin Dunham or any brown skin pretty boy outslay me just because they have a lighter skin than me? I'd rather we all have the same SMV than they outslay me just because of their skin tone, like it happens in America. I'd be more satisfied knowing that stacylites and above are for whites and light eyed mulattos only than knowing that someone with the same PSL as me who's just brown skin does way better than me. you get my point? Yesterday I watched one of Austin's videos where he mentioned that he attracts a lot of landwhales tbh I felt so relieved to hear that I wasn't alone in this lol


Nahh that is true bro, like although the top tier women will be Chad and chadrone only it kind of evens it out a little bit because now it goes off of who looks better in a way for every girl sub7. I typ see where you going bro.


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 18, 2022)

Mogpogs said:


> I thought you had a gf?


She cheated on me


----------



## Mogpogs (Oct 18, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> She cheated on me


Didn’t you fuck her??


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 18, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Bro stop this i was there. He used boosts to hit 83 likes in an hour LOL. theres white dudes on here who get even more in such areas using boosts. Dont compare america to places like amsterdam


I'm saying location matters. If you deny that your silly


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 18, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Why should dudes like Austin Dunham or any brown skin pretty boy outslay me just because they have a lighter skin than me? I'd rather we all have the same SMV than they outslay me just because of their skin tone, like it happens in America. I'd be more satisfied knowing that stacylites and above are for whites and light eyed mulattos only than knowing that someone with the same PSL as me who's just brown skin does way better than me. you get my point? Yesterday I watched one of Austin's videos where he mentioned that he attracts a lot of landwhales tbh I felt so relieved to hear that I wasn't alone in this lol


If you use online that's land whale safe haven. They also see non whites as lower so more likely to swipe right.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 18, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> If you're sub lightskin esp. Some of my best lightskins did shit, all my darkskin "slayers" barely do better than me and get the same shit quality. Idk where this myth that blacks do amazing here when they fucking dont


Im darkskin i can relate


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 18, 2022)

justgetacutbro said:


> Nahh that is true bro, like although the top tier women will be Chad and chadrone only it kind of evens it out a little bit because now it goes off of who looks better in a way for every girl sub7. I typ see where you going bro.


Theyre really not. No girl is chad only. Htn low chadlite whites can swoop baddies and youll see that on ig. They arent all with sean o prys. Thats just dog shit cope for ethnics here


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 18, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> If you use online that's land whale safe haven. They also see non whites as lower so more likely to swipe right.


Just another excuse. My black vs hockey player chadfishes are basically mid girls to landwhales vs 90% IN SHAPE HTBS+


----------



## Racky (Oct 18, 2022)

JFL at these people pointing out Kent was allegedly with one landwhale whore for a short period as if that proved anything
The man was bullied relentlessly and faced countless brutal rejections, but blacks have high SMV because he lucked out once? If we can even call that lucking out? You people cannot be serious.


----------



## justgetacutbro (Oct 18, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Theyre really not. No girl is chad only. Htn low chadlite whites can swoop baddies and youll see that on ig. They arent all with sean o prys. Thats just dog shit cope for ethnics here





Blackgymmax said:


> Just another excuse. My black vs hockey player chadfishes are basically mid girls to landwhales vs 90% IN SHAPE HTBS+


And back to square one, OVER for darkskins in Toronto.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Oct 18, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> If you're sub lightskin esp. Some of my best lightskins did shit, all my darkskin "slayers" barely do better than me and get the same shit quality. Idk where this myth that blacks do amazing here when they fucking dont


This shocks me I see Indians slaying in Toronto


----------



## Kylo (Oct 18, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> yeah but they have tyrone(lite?) faces and are sex appeal maxxed.......


Yeah but they aren’t as capped by coloring like w darkskin Black guys… The guys I listed are black guys that do well on shallow apps like Tinder. 

Instagram is a different story tho where you can do well regardless of coloring where a caps on race still apply but to a much less brutal extent and especially if you’re igmaxxed (clout is what you want, you also can’t go wrong with being goodlooking on top of that)


----------



## Kylo (Oct 18, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Yes. The cap is just coloring. If its a normal black he will get near nothing


ESPECIALLY A BLACK NORMIE… and especially in the west. Nobody is checking for a black normie on these apps _ if you’re a black normie get off the dating apps and do irl… if you’re in college join a frat and social circle NT max _


----------



## mightyravendark (Oct 18, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> If you're sub lightskin esp. Some of my best lightskins did shit, all my darkskin "slayers" barely do better than me and get the same shit quality. Idk where this myth that blacks do amazing here when they fucking dont


The novelty of black guys is wearing off because of their overrepresentation in Western media. They're not dangerous and exciting anymore with gangster appeal, they're just normies now.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 18, 2022)

mightyravendark said:


> The novelty of black guys is wearing off because of their overrepresentation in Western media. They're not dangerous and exciting anymore with gangster appeal, they're just normies now.


Lol no, the girls into that rap and thug shit still go for thugs and rappers. That never went away. You yourself are just watching too much of that shit and associating with those women if you think that shit was what every white girl is watching. Thats apart of the reason blacks get any matches. There was never a single point where just being black was huge EXCEPT in small cities where they get into rap and that still does happen. A friend of mine was telling me how her brother basically had this until he moved into another city for college


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 18, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> This shocks me I see Indians slaying in Toronto


Not on tinder. Even better looking curries do fucking trash compared to me here.


----------



## stevielake (Oct 18, 2022)

Yardies run the dating market in Toronto. It's like London 2.0


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 18, 2022)

N


Blackgymmax said:


> It depends on the city dude.
> 
> Im not a victim. Youre always saying dumb shit like this for no reason. And youre really stupid when you drop the "atleast x got A SINGLE GF" line when that means absolutely nothing. You think guys like kent landing a gf after thousands of rejections is some sort of W? Youre actually stupid. This is like going to a starving kid in africa and telling him to stop complaining about being hungry when his friend had a fucking apple. Ive never blocked anyone before, but youre retarded 60 IQ takes are really annoying. You wouldnt even be able to get @ManletBlackcel a normie gf and you know it, retard



I’m a nigga myself I used to be like you and spout Alll THIS DUMB BULLSHIT LIKE @fogdart i used to agree with you hntil I went out on Halloween 3 years back, what I saw that night made me realise only aspie blacks are incels. I saw 5’5 black guys with genuinely GL foids and it’s all due to NT game and low inhb GL black guys like me get cucked by ugly midget Africans due to LOW INHB and NT. If your black and not getting women it’s due to those 2.

Dating apps suck for black guys though (terrible quality women, if you like landwhales and your ethnic or black this will be 70% of your matches) I agree with you on that but irl, nightclubs festivals parties etc, Nar man niggaz clean up I seen it first hand


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 18, 2022)

Mogpogs said:


> Didn’t you fuck her??


No. Never began for me. She was in another country


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 18, 2022)

Racky said:


> JFL at these people pointing out Kent was allegedly with one landwhale whore for a short period as if that proved anything
> The man was bullied relentlessly and faced countless brutal rejections, but blacks have high SMV because he lucked out once? If we can even call that lucking out? You people cannot be serious.


Bro, what about Jamil the King. He lost his virginity to some Dominican chick meanwhile I mog that nigger to the stratosphere and still haven't gotten laid


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Oct 18, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Not on tinder. Even better looking curries do fucking trash compared to me here.


Tbh ethnics will get shit on dating apps that just how it goes blacks arguably have it the hardest in getting girls especially the ones in this site who are probably non NT. Chances are a lot of black guys on this site don’t have black friends IRL


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 19, 2022)

@fogdart are you coming onto the andro-centric hedonistic + geo maxxing pill buddy boyo ?


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 19, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Yes. The cap is just coloring. If its a normal black he will get near nothing


sub 7 black guy= remote job maxx and geo maxx it is what it is, and funnily enough inceldom will actually go down in our descendants because working online will be 70% of jobs and plane tickets will be 100 $ and you'll be 2-3 hrs away from poon


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 19, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> Richard Ramirez got laid, I’m just ugly


oh give me a break with this victim mentality....im uglier than you


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 19, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> N
> 
> 
> I’m a nigga myself I used to be like you and spout Alll THIS DUMB BULLSHIT LIKE @fogdart i used to agree with you hntil I went out on Halloween 3 years back, what I saw that night made me realise only aspie blacks are incels. I saw 5’5 black guys with genuinely GL foids and it’s all due to NT game and low inhb GL black guys like me get cucked by ugly midget Africans due to LOW INHB and NT. If your black and not getting women it’s due to those 2.
> ...


Lmao


oldcelloser said:


> sub 7 black guy= remote job maxx and geo maxx it is what it is, and funnily enough inceldom will actually go down in our descendants because working online will be 70% of jobs and plane tickets will be 100 $ and you'll be 2-3 hrs away from poon


This geomaxxing stuff is stupid. Keep trying to run from hypergamy. Every year it gets worse


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 19, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Lmao
> 
> This geomaxxing stuff is stupid. Keep trying to run from hypergamy. Every year it gets worse


lul; please wake up from your delusions before 35; after that its just too late


----------



## fogdart (Oct 19, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> @fogdart are you coming onto the andro-centric hedonistic + geo maxxing pill buddy boyo ?


BRB I'm injecting T to mogmaxx and booking my flight to Dominican Republic.


----------



## fogdart (Oct 19, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Just another excuse. My black vs hockey player chadfishes are basically mid girls to landwhales vs 90% IN SHAPE HTBS+


Lol I don't even know why you're doing this comparison. As a black dude, hockey chads are not your competition - there's a whole segment of white women who will never date sub-WASP pheno even med looking or latino whites will not qualify for those girls. It is what it is. As a black dude, your competition is other ethnics/black dudes.


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 20, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Lol I don't even know why you're doing this comparison. As a black dude, hockey chads are not your competition - there's a whole segment of white women who will never date sub-WASP pheno even med looking or latino whites will not qualify for those girls. It is what it is. As a black dude, your competition is other ethnics/black dudes.


100%; being white women only as a non-white in the west its just starting dark souls on the hardest difficulty; especially as an aspie/ schizo, like we all are here  


fogdart said:


> BRB I'm injecting T to mogmaxx and booking my flight to Dominican Republic.


based and high t


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Youre not getting shit either faggot even this guy wasnt doing very well. Your shit scraps of becky dont mean shit. Even austin Dunham wasnt clearing it with hot girls.
> Stupid ass larpers
> View attachment 1913717
> View attachment 1913720
> ...


austin dunham wont get Piv with hot women in canada...hes a 5'6" framecel and his friend, fitxfearless is possibly even 5'4" or sum shit, according to ppl who met him IRL
dont listen to their yt channels...its all a larp ofc......these red pillers fake everything and they would sell their mum for clout lol


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 23, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> austin dunham wont get Piv with hot women in canada...hes a 5'6" framecel and his friend, fitxfearless is possibly even 5'4" or sum shit, according to ppl who met him IRL
> dont listen to their yt channels...its all a larp ofc......these red pillers fake everything and they would sell their mum for clout lol


And he doesnt. Ive ran him


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 23, 2022)

fogdart said:


> I agree that white girls are more sexually liberated


not at all lol, at least in the US - black girls are (and i suspect Latinas too), the most hypergamous, and the most in abortions etc......only pookie ,ray ray , tyrone, and white htn+ for these hoes


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Oct 23, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> He's single now but even this 5'3" negro managed to get a girlfriend :



He got some 200lb ugly latina who was a prostitute (don't know whether he knew or she was cheating on him). So noteworthy


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Oct 23, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> not at all lol, at least in the US - black girls are (and i suspect Latinas too), the most hypergamous, and the most in abortions etc......only pookie ,ray ray , tyrone, and white htn+ for these hoes


True but in a practical sense the difference is almost negligible. Black women have more bodies and white woman have more bodies that are dogs. AWALT


----------



## GetShrekt (Oct 23, 2022)

TheLastABCcel said:


> True but in a practical sense the difference is almost negligible. Black women have more bodies and white woman have more bodies that are dogs. AWALT


No one is more promiscuous than white women they have the highest body counts in almost every survey & study


----------



## Detona (Oct 23, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> No one is more promiscuous than white women they have the highest body counts in almost every survey & study




Cope. Lowest.
White women are incel. Asian women have the highest STD rate.


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Oct 23, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> No one is more promiscuous than white women they have the highest body counts in almost every survey & study


Negligible


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 23, 2022)

TheLastABCcel said:


> Negligible


Is that you in profile pic?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 23, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Is that you in profile pic?


Dumb nigger ALERT


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Oct 23, 2022)

I’m white and can’t get anything either.
Be top 0.1% or death theory


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Oct 23, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Is that you in profile pic?


I wish


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 23, 2022)

TheLastABCcel said:


> cmon bro


I need to know as a mod


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Oct 23, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> I need to know as a mod


What do you mean?


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 23, 2022)

TheLastABCcel said:


> What do you mean?


We need more niggas in our group chat


----------



## MatheusCqb (Oct 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Youre not getting shit either faggot even this guy wasnt doing very well. Your shit scraps of becky dont mean shit. Even austin Dunham wasnt clearing it with hot girls.
> Stupid ass larpers
> View attachment 1913717
> View attachment 1913720
> ...


I think your shape is better then the light skin, what shape do you think is better for VSM like him or more mass like u ?


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Oct 23, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> We need more niggas in our group chat


What GC?


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 23, 2022)

TheLastABCcel said:


> What GC?


Bro just answer the question lol


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Oct 23, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Bro just answer the question lol


Nah but I am of negro descent


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 23, 2022)

MatheusCqb said:


> I think your shape is better then the light skin, what shape do you think is better for VSM like him or more mass like u ?


Doesnt really matter as long as you dont look like a freak. Anyone with ok muscle + lean looks good. I prefer to be on the bigger end tho because its more rare


----------



## MatheusCqb (Oct 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Doesnt really matter as long as you dont look like a freak. Anyone with ok muscle + lean looks good. I prefer to be on the bigger end tho because its more rare


I agree more bigger more details that make sexy for girls it`s rare u 100% right


----------



## Yuhbwoynadia (Oct 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Kent was bullied and beaten down his entire life and struggled hard to get that landwhale after thousands of rejections. You really think hes an example of a black winner.


Forgot to mention Kent is a legit cuckold lmao sumone from around those armature wrestling events he attend exposed it


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 26, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> I need to know as a mod


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 17, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Lol I don't even know why you're doing this comparison. As a black dude, hockey chads are not your competition - there's a whole segment of white women who will never date sub-WASP pheno even med looking or latino whites will not qualify for those girls. It is what it is. As a black dude, your competition is other ethnics/black dudes.


What about if you're high status and/or gigatyrone?


----------

